# acknowledgement from CIC for FSWP 13??



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone received any receipt or acknowledgement for your FSWP 2013 application??


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

ebshib said:


> Has anyone received any receipt or acknowledgement for your FSWP 2013 application??


any updates on this one??:ranger:


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

got delivery receipt from courier services on fri i.e. 24th'May.. minimum time for acknowledgement from CIC is around 45 days (as mentioned on their site)... which NOC code you have submitted your application for?
Mine was 2174.

~Nik


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> got delivery receipt from courier services on fri i.e. 24th'May.. minimum time for acknowledgement from CIC is around 45 days (as mentioned on their site)... which NOC code you have submitted your application for?
> Mine was 2174.
> 
> ~Nik


Mine has got delivered there on 17th May according to DHL website. I have applied for 2147. Please update here incase of any progress.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

What are the actually requirements for the 2147 (Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers) skilled work visa ? do you need a job lined up to apply for this ?

I have applied for a 2yrs working visa,the wife and I are due to leave in Feb next year but didnt apply for the skilled work visa thinking that my 4yrs as a deployment engineer wouldnt categorize as anything on the skilled working visa occupation list.

I have 4yrs experience as a Deployment Engineer, my job entails working with SOE, port patching, AD, generall IT troubleshooting, asset management.

Certifications are, SDI Service Desk Analyst and CompTIA A+

Or can i apply for a skilled work visa while over in Canada on my working visa?


----------



## ebshib (Feb 21, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> What are the actually requirements for the 2147 (Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers) skilled work visa ? do you need a job lined up to apply for this ?
> 
> I have applied for a 2yrs working visa,the wife and I are due to leave in Feb next year but didnt apply for the skilled work visa thinking that my 4yrs as a deployment engineer wouldnt categorize as anything on the skilled working visa occupation list.
> 
> ...


2147 NOC code description is given on the website. Check it it matches your profile. You can apply for a skilled visa from onshore. There is a sub-cap of 300 per job code.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

did anyone receive any response from CIC?
their contact number doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nikhiljuneja said:


> did anyone receive any response from CIC?
> their contact number doesn't seem to be working.


No update from me so far, however, not possible to contact CIC through telephone if you are Outside US, Canada.

Wbu?


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

People have started receiving response from CIC also their Credit Cards have been charged..
Following the thread on 1 more forum related to FSW 2013:
FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.

Count of applications receivied by CIC for each NOC:
Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Applecrum (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys, I sent my application via DHL on the 16th aug, and was received by them on 23rd august... I have also not got any update so for....


----------

